# How do I handle a flat with plow attached?



## fortywinks (Sep 17, 2007)

Spent the morning in my 99 Sport Auto with 7' BOSS Sport Duty, about four hours of plowing. Noticed nothing unusual when I drove home and parked it. 2 hours later the passenger side front tire is completely flat. The plow is still attached. Is there anything different I need to do to remove the tire since the plow is attached?

Loosen lugs, chock the wheels, jack vehicle and remove tire. Or should I attempt to disengage the plow first? Any help and advice is most appreciated.

KB

Will also be posting this on the BOSS Forum


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I'd put the plow in float while you're jacking it up.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

jack it up, youll be ok with the plow on


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just put it in float and jack it up.


----------



## tsut (Nov 18, 2010)

KB
Where you at? Using my TJ in Valley City. You must be near Akron if you got 4. We saw _maybe_ three.


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

change the tire


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

fortywinks;1423397 said:


> Spent the morning in my 99 Sport Auto with 7' BOSS Sport Duty, about four hours of plowing. Noticed nothing unusual when I drove home and parked it. 2 hours later the passenger side front tire is completely flat. The plow is still attached. Is there anything different I need to do to remove the tire since the plow is attached?
> 
> Loosen lugs, chock the wheels, jack vehicle and remove tire. Or should I attempt to disengage the plow first? Any help and advice is most appreciated.
> 
> KB


Drop the blade, leave it in float. Jack up the truck, change the tire.



fortywinks;1423397 said:


> Will also be posting this on the BOSS Forum


Another duplicate post. Awesome.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

Just like you would it the plow weren't attached , Jack up , change tire . Or if you have a plug kit , jack it up air up the tire and plug the hole . Not rocket surgery !


----------



## fortywinks (Sep 17, 2007)

Well I just went ahead and removed the plow. Removed tire (it had a large screw or nail in it) had it patched, then I put the tire back on. Had to jack the plow up a little to remount it but no problems. I'm back in business. Thanks for the answers anyways guys.

KB


----------



## fortywinks (Sep 17, 2007)

tsut,
I'm in Rocky River. We had about about three inches as well. I ended up taking the plow off, jacking up the Jeep, removing the tire (it had a large screw or nail in it), had it patched, then I put the tire back on. Had to jack up the plow a little bit when I went to remount it but all is now well again.
I'm thinking about getting rid of my 2007 Silverado and getting a 2nd TJ. Love that thing. Maybe try to reinforce it enough to hang a 7.6 BOSS V on it like Plowmeister has. Of course I can't carry alot of firewood in a Jeep, which I use for heat in the winter.
Thanks to all who offered their assistance.

KB


----------

